# Favorite Brewing Books



## bdawg (Jul 22, 2012)

I see a lot of newbies are starting out brewing and thought a list of good brewing books might help someone.

Newbie books:

1) Homebrewing for Dummies by Marty Nachel  - great book, easiest to follow

2) The Complete Joy of Homebrewing by Charlie Papazian, good book. somewhat dated information.

3) How to Brew by John Palmer - this is the most up to date, and contains far more technical information for when you advance.

Intermediate Books:

1) New Brewing Lager Beer by Greg Noonan - this is the all-grain bible

2) Designing Great Beers by Ray Daniels - best book on the thought process of formulating recipes out there.  Dated, though.

3) The Classic Style Series by various authors

4) Brewing Better Beer by Gordon Strong 

Recipe oriented books;

1) Brewing Classic Styles by Jamil Zainisheff & John Palmer - best recipe book for understanding beer styles and competition brewing

2) Radical Brewing by Randy Mosher - When you want to make a beer with non-standard ingredients, this is the one to turn to.

3) Microbrewed Adventures by Charlie Papazian 

4) Beer Captured by Tess and Mark Szamatulski

Advanced Books

1) Principles of Brewing Science  by George Fix

2) Beer Chem 101 - by Lee Jansen

3) Yeast: the practical guide to fermentation by Jamil Zainisheff & Chris White

4) Brew like a Monk by Stan Hieronymous

5) Farmhouse Ales by Phil Markowski

6) Wild Brews by Jeff Sparrow

7) Brewing with Wheat by Stan Hieronymous

HTH-


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting these, just bought the first three about two weeks ago.......by luck it seems I have the right ones.

Thanks again

Aaron


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jul 26, 2012)

Im thinking of the radical brewing book as my next purchase.


----------



## jesalba (Oct 29, 2013)

The complete joy of Homebrewing (paperback)

Brew like a monk

Radical brewing

Tasting beer: an insider's guide to the world's greatest drink (paperback)


----------



## tc fish bum (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks for the list, brew like a monk looks to be a must have for me.


----------



## jam030303 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have many of the great books you have listed above.  My favorite in your list is BEER CAPTURED by Tess and Mark Szamatulski, although my favorite style of beer is Belgium beers.  This book has many magnificent recipes.  My favorite is the Delirium Tremens mock recipe on page twenty-seven.  Not many people can afford to drink the real Delirium Tremens recipe and the recipe in this book is just as good as the real thing.  I also found this book to be very helpful when I started brewing because it has the whole brewing process condensed and simplified at the beginning of the book which is very easy to follow if you are a beginning brewer.  I am not sure if I am posting this in the correct spot I am new to this site.  This site is awesome.  The more I am on it, the more I enjoy it.  Great list of books and cheers.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Jan 18, 2014)

Brewing Classic Styles by Jamil and How to Brew by John Palmer are definitely must haves for the new brewer or even experienced brewers.


----------

